# Apple email passwords?



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there a way to look up the email password for an iCloud email? QB and Thunderbird seem to have lost it (still works on the apple side of my Mac, just not on the windows side). I thought it was the same as the apple user password, not a separate password. I must be wrong or Thunderbird is having issues.


----------



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

Your pretty much SOL.

Tho u can look up a program on google that will retrieve stored passwords on your computer...


----------

